# 

## ged

Decyzje zapadły - będę miał trumnę.
Znacie to?
Skosy i strop poddasza wylany z żelbetonu?
Konstruktor liczy, za kilka dni będą wyniki.
Precz z watą i folią!!! 
Patrząc od spodu: tynk, 8-10 cm żelbetonu, styropian 10 cm, styrosuprema 5 cm, szlichta betonowa. Na to minimalna ilość drewna - aby dachówki się trzymały.
Co za to mam?
Komfort termiczny, zero gipsokartonu i waty. Koszty porównywalne.
Dobre?

ps.: Wentylacja mechaniczna.

----------


## sta28

Spoczywaj w pokoju. Sypialnym.

----------


## julekd

Taki monolit to ho ho - niczym pomnik za życia. Ja bym wolal jednak coś leżejszego.

----------


## zielonooka

ged - dobre!!!!
jakby co to od razu masz gustowny schronik   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam!!!!  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Janussz

> Taki monolit to ho ho - niczym pomnik za życia. Ja bym wolal jednak coś leżejszego.


Na plecach przecież nie będziesz tego trzymał  :Lol:

----------


## ged

Ja tu poważny wątek zakładam, a wy sobie ze mnie żarty robicie ...

----------


## cyprinus

Jeśli chodzi o trumnę, czy aby nie pomyliłeś kondygnacji ?

----------


## rafgam

Betonowa czapa na dworku ?? Rozumiem jeszcze w "nowoczesnych" projektach ale tu ? Dla mnie to rezygnacja z tworzenia klimatu, kt. powinien powstać przy realizacji takiego projektu (choć sam gustuję w mniej tradycyjnych domach)

 Pozdrawiam
rafgam

----------


## ged

Myślisz że płyta GK + wełna i folia jest lepsza? Bardziej tradycyjna? Przecież tego nie będzie widać. Ponadto na poddaszu będą twarde ściany zamiast gipsowego pudła, będzie kumulacja ciepła i izolacja. 15 cm styropianu na beton to trochę mało, ale zobaczymy co na to konstruktor.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

fajny sarkofag  :Wink2:

----------


## Jarek_St

spróbuj z płytami typu filigran - odchodzi deskowanie i późniejsze tynkowanie

----------


## mika31

A mnie się to bardzo podoba. Nie wiedziałam, ze tak można, a rozglądałam się za jakąś alternatywą dla kartonu i folii.
Napisz proszę jakie są minusy tego rozwiązania.
Czy to somplikowane? Czy mocno obciąża konstrukcję?
Może jakieś fotkiiii?

----------


## Tomek_J

> Decyzje zapadły - będę miał trumnę.


Pogadaj z Leonem. On cię na pewno zrozumie  :wink:

----------


## mkmar

To jest najlepsza decyzja jaką podjąłeś - precz z gipsokartonowym badziewiem.

----------


## aru

a ja mam 'cepelię' czyli boazerię i całkiem nieżle wygląda

----------


## sylvo

Nie mam betonu na skosach i teraz żałuję. Jakby przyszło jeszcze raz budować to skosy bym miał lane.

----------


## Szczecin HENRYK

Rozumiem że robisz piętro tylko ściany w pewnej części będą pochylone a ich elewacja bedzie pokryta dachówką zamiast tynkiem.Po co takie udziwnienia. Nie łatwiej zbudować normalne piętro z prostymi ścianami?

----------


## Buschido

Ja także robię wylewane skosy. Wprawdzie początkowy nakład finansowy jest większy (stal+robocizna+mat. izolacyjne) ale za to "odchudzona" więźba dachowa prostsza, wiatr nie wyje na poddaszu, wykończeniówka tańsza, nie ma późniejszych pęknięć na styku płyt R-G i jest ciszej.  :smile:

----------


## Geno

> Ja także robię wylewane skosy. Wprawdzie początkowy nakład finansowy jest większy (stal+robocizna+mat. izolacyjne) ale za to "odchudzona" więźba dachowa prostsza, wiatr nie wyje na poddaszu, wykończeniówka tańsza, nie ma późniejszych pęknięć na styku płyt R-G i jest ciszej.


Więźba odchudzona? Skosy mają przejąć część obciążeń? Z reguły robi się niezależne...chyba,że sobie tak projektant wymyślił ,że da radę   :Wink2:

----------


## Sunao

> Rozumiem że robisz piętro tylko ściany w pewnej części będą pochylone a ich elewacja bedzie pokryta dachówką zamiast tynkiem.Po co takie udziwnienia. Nie łatwiej zbudować normalne piętro z prostymi ścianami?


A o warunkach zabudowy kolega Szczecin słyszał?

 :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam,

Sunao

----------


## fenix2

> Wg. mnie wszystkie ściany nośne powinny mieć wieńce których jakoś nie widzę.


Nie muszą. A dodatkowo to jest ostatni strop to już w ogólnie nie widzę sensu wieńców.

----------


## NibyNikt

Jeśli chodzi o skosy betonowe to sie ich nie poleca gdyz beton jest najzwyczajniej w swiecie "niezdrowy" i "nieekologiczny". dodatkowo jesli caly budynek masz ceramiczny plus oczywiscie styropian (jakbyscie chcieli wiedziec to ten plastykowy wynalazek jest chyba tylko uzywany w polsce, reszta swiata nie lubi takich smieci a my mamy do tego uwielbienie) to powstaje pewnego rodzaju bunkier. wiem wiem sami znawcy tutaj sa, ale wystarczy znalezc sobie domek w polsce (lub za ansza zachodnia granica tam tego pelno) ktory jest w calosci zrobiony z gliny, tak tak z naturalnej gliny, mozna powiedziec ze taka lepianka. (wypalasz na sloncu bloczki zrobione recznie zmieszane z trawa lub robisz szalunek i ubijasz gline i trawe) i przespac kilka nocy. zobaczycie wtedy co to znaczy mieszkac i zyc w "zdrowym" budynku. mozna tez sprobowac pomieszkac w calkowicie drewnianym obiekcie, moze nie to samo co glina, ale tez jest zdecydowanie przyjemniej. w polsce mamy dziwny zwyczaj tworzenia bunkrow, ktore maja przetrwac wojne. pewnie spowodowane to jest nasza historia, ktora jest juz w naszych genach. a jesli mamy chwalic nasze budownictwo to raczej nie to co jest teraz tylko to co bylo dziesiat lat temu. teraz niestety nie mamy z czego byc dumni, no moze tylko z naszych ciesli, ktorzy jeszcze co nieco potrafia, chociaz ciezko juz o takich z prawdziwego zdarzenia robiacych prawdziwa ciesielke. za duzo teraz prostego zbijania z gwozdzi. rozumie wszystkie wypowiedzi tlumaczace ze tornado nie zerwie dachu, ze nie bedzie pekniec, ale to sa tylko powierzchowne cechy, musicie wszyscy jeszcze zrozumiec, ze wazne jest to w jaki sposob powstaly materialy, z ktorych korzystamy: czy ich produkcja jest szkodliwa dla srodowiska (1.wiem wiem w polsce panuje podejscie- a co mnie obchodzi srodowisko! ja chce miec fajny budynek a niech zieloni zajma sie ratowaniem s rodowiska-(LOL) 2.my jestesmy czescia tego srodowiska), wtedy zrozumiecie jak wazny jest dobry klimat mieszkania (radze cos poczytac na ten temat: nowotwory, alergie, astmy itd sa przyczyna zlego budownictwa, miedzy innymi dlatego na zachodzie unika sie sztucznych materialow w budownictwie i ich elemnty sa nieszczelne, pekaja itd- bo zdrowie sie dla nich bardziej liczy niz szczelny bunkier)  i zaczniecie rezygnowac ze styropianu, betonu itd.  wyobrazcie sobie ze tornado bez problemow poradzi sobie z takimi skosami, jesli taka sytuacja wystapi to ciekawe komu latwiej bedzie odbudowac, temu co mial skosy z betonu czy temu kto mial wiezbe drewniana? dodatkowo ciekawe co jesli taki skos spadnie na budynek, chyba wolalbym zeby na strop spadla mi drewniana konstrukcja niz taki betonowy klocek...pozdrawiam.. to tylko ten jeden post chcialem napisac bo troche mnie zmartwila wasza niewiedza i nierozumne podejscie do sprawy...

----------


## fenix2

> jeśli chodzi o skosy betonowe to ...



WTF?
Betonowe skosy to zwykły strop nie wiem po co tu tworzyć jakieś teorie.  Czy on będzie równolegle do podłogi czy pod kątem co za różnica!

NibyNikt rozumiem że ty mieszkasz w chatce ulepionej z gliny. 
A może zbudowałeś domek z krowiego łajna i słomy bo są plemiona co preferują taki rodzaj budownictwa.  :smile:

----------


## NibyNikt

> WTF?
> Betonowe skosy to zwykły strop nie wiem po co tu tworzyć jakieś teorie.  Czy on będzie równolegle do podłogi czy pod kątem co za różnica!
> 
> NibyNikt rozumiem że ty mieszkasz w chatce ulepionej z gliny. 
> A może zbudowałeś domek z krowiego łajna i słomy bo są plemiona co preferują taki rodzaj budownictwa.


hahaha widze ze niewiedze probujesz uzupelnic cietym dowcipem.........lol

napisalem duzo wiecej informacji dlaczego powinno sie rezygnowac ze zbyt wielkiej ilosci elementow betonowych. zachod juz dawno to odkryl, wystarczy poczytac cos na temat Sick Buildig Syndrome lub Building Related Illness. patrzac na nasz kraj to w budynkach mieszkalnych i biurowych spedzamy wiekszosc naszego zycia, warto przemyslec wczesniej i zamieszkac w zdrowym budownictwie, ktore jest o wiele tansze. (do budowy budynku mieszkalnego sredniej wielkosci-150-200 m2 potrzeba okolo 3-4 wywrotek gliny, ktora kosztuje okolo 3-5 tys zlotych, laczac to z np drewniana konstrukcja nosna, mozna miec budynek mieszkalny okolo 5 razy taniej niz w tzw budownictwie tradycyjnym [betonowy kloc]) 

ps: wiekszosc dolegliwosc zwiazanych ze zlym budownictwem wychodzi po wielu latach (w tym rowniez liczne w dzisiejszych czasach nowotwory)
ps2: nie, nie mieszkam w lepiance-jeszcze- ala jak sie uda to moze wkrotce.
ps3: na zachodzie jedne z najlepszych pensjonatow/hoteli/itd dostepnych sa wlasnie w zdrowym stylu budowane, ale rozumiem, ze dla niektorych (szczegolnie polakow) to wiocha...pfffff hehe
ps4: jakbys zobaczyl jakie budynki sie stawia w technologii, jak to nazwales "lepianki",  to bys sie zaczerwienil i schowal

----------


## Aedifico

> Jeśli chodzi o skosy betonowe to sie ich nie poleca gdyz beton jest najzwyczajniej w swiecie "niezdrowy" i "nieekologiczny". dodatkowo jesli caly budynek masz ceramiczny plus oczywiscie styropian (jakbyscie chcieli wiedziec to ten plastykowy wynalazek jest chyba tylko uzywany w polsce, reszta swiata nie lubi takich smieci a my mamy do tego uwielbienie) to powstaje pewnego rodzaju bunkier. wiem wiem sami znawcy tutaj sa, ale wystarczy znalezc sobie domek w polsce (lub za ansza zachodnia granica tam tego pelno) ktory jest w calosci zrobiony z gliny, tak tak z naturalnej gliny, mozna powiedziec ze taka lepianka. (wypalasz na sloncu bloczki zrobione recznie zmieszane z trawa lub robisz szalunek i ubijasz gline i trawe) i przespac kilka nocy. zobaczycie wtedy co to znaczy mieszkac i zyc w "zdrowym" budynku. mozna tez sprobowac pomieszkac w calkowicie drewnianym obiekcie, moze nie to samo co glina, ale tez jest zdecydowanie przyjemniej. w polsce mamy dziwny zwyczaj tworzenia bunkrow, ktore maja przetrwac wojne. pewnie spowodowane to jest nasza historia, ktora jest juz w naszych genach. a jesli mamy chwalic nasze budownictwo to raczej nie to co jest teraz tylko to co bylo dziesiat lat temu. teraz niestety nie mamy z czego byc dumni, no moze tylko z naszych ciesli, ktorzy jeszcze co nieco potrafia, chociaz ciezko juz o takich z prawdziwego zdarzenia robiacych prawdziwa ciesielke. za duzo teraz prostego zbijania z gwozdzi. rozumie wszystkie wypowiedzi tlumaczace ze tornado nie zerwie dachu, ze nie bedzie pekniec, ale to sa tylko powierzchowne cechy, musicie wszyscy jeszcze zrozumiec, ze wazne jest to w jaki sposob powstaly materialy, z ktorych korzystamy: czy ich produkcja jest szkodliwa dla srodowiska (1.wiem wiem w polsce panuje podejscie- a co mnie obchodzi srodowisko! ja chce miec fajny budynek a niech zieloni zajma sie ratowaniem s rodowiska-(LOL) 2.my jestesmy czescia tego srodowiska), wtedy zrozumiecie jak wazny jest dobry klimat mieszkania (radze cos poczytac na ten temat: nowotwory, alergie, astmy itd sa przyczyna zlego budownictwa, miedzy innymi dlatego na zachodzie unika sie sztucznych materialow w budownictwie i ich elemnty sa nieszczelne, pekaja itd- bo zdrowie sie dla nich bardziej liczy niz szczelny bunkier)  i zaczniecie rezygnowac ze styropianu, betonu itd.  wyobrazcie sobie ze tornado bez problemow poradzi sobie z takimi skosami, jesli taka sytuacja wystapi to ciekawe komu latwiej bedzie odbudowac, temu co mial skosy z betonu czy temu kto mial wiezbe drewniana? dodatkowo ciekawe co jesli taki skos spadnie na budynek, chyba wolalbym zeby na strop spadla mi drewniana konstrukcja niz taki betonowy klocek...pozdrawiam.. to tylko ten jeden post chcialem napisac bo troche mnie zmartwila wasza niewiedza i nierozumne podejscie do sprawy...


Życie ogólnie jest niezdrowe bo prowadzi do śmierci. Także jeśli ktoś lubi niech buduje ale budowanie z tego religii to przesada albo fanaberia.

----------


## fenix2

> (do budowy budynku mieszkalnego sredniej wielkosci-150-200 m2 potrzeba okolo 3-4 wywrotek gliny, ktora kosztuje okolo 3-5 tys zlotych, laczac to z np drewniana konstrukcja nosna, mozna miec budynek mieszkalny okolo 5 razy taniej niz w tzw budownictwie tradycyjnym [betonowy kloc])


A tu Cię zaskoczę bo ja do budowy swojego domu tez użyłem gliny. 




> hahaha widze ze niewiedze probujesz uzupelnic cietym dowcipem.........lol


Ale o jakiej niewiedzy mówisz? Po jednym poście oceniasz moją wiedzę/niewiedzę?
Bo Ty na tym forum wiedzę masz aż dwie wypowiedzi.

----------


## NibyNikt

> Życie ogólnie jest niezdrowe bo prowadzi do śmierci. Także jeśli ktoś lubi niech buduje ale budowanie z tego religii to przesada albo fanaberia.


LOL, jaka religia (fajnie, ze potrafisz posluzyc sie slowem fanaberia, dobrze by bylo jeszcze jakbys znal znaczenie). to jest porownywalne ze zdrowym odzywianiem sie polegajacym np na nie jedzeniu produktow z konserwantami, polepszaczami, spulchniaczami. to sie nazywa rozsadek, a nie religia. widze, ze tu same płolaki "jak trza!!!" powodzenia twardziele hahahaha . a jesli chodzi o smierc to oczywiscie kazdy umrze, jedni wczesniej drudzy pozniej, ale jesli moge to wole wybrac jak bede wygladal i jak sie bede czul w wieku 60/70+ lat, bo powyginanym i zjedzonym przez choroby byc nie chce  :smile:  pozdrawiam i prosze o wspomnienie tej dyskusji w odpowiednich momentach zycia LOL....


edit:
jeszcze takie jedno przemyslenie, apropo mojej wiedzy/niewiedzy:
wszedlem i zarejestrowalem sie na to forum tylko i wylacznie dlatego, zeby zaprezentowac swoje zdanie (i moze pierwszy raz w zyciu, niektorym, dac mozliwosc zetkniecia sie z czyms takim jak zdrowe budownictwo) poparte licznymi badaniami jakie na zachodzie przeprowadza sie od lat, i ktore to posiadaja namacalne wyniki, wnioski i regulacje prawne. natomiast zatwardzency, ktorym sie to nie podoba bo niszczy ich wizje o "supcio" domku przyszli i sie burzą  :smile:  nic dziwnego,ze nasz kraj jest daleko za ********... najwyrazniej chcemy byc tak daleko za reszta swiata. 

(konto usuniete)....

----------


## marynata

Na jakim niby zachodzie?
W poszczególnych krajach  buduje się z najbardziej dostępnego i taniego na danym rynku budulca biorąc pod uwagę klimat.

----------


## Raźny

Żelbet na dachu, jest dla mnie, naturalną konsekwencją, wybrania murowanej technologii budowy domu.

----------


## Carpenter78

Właśnie... rodzaj użytej technologii dyktuje cena i dostępność na rynku. Dodatkowo każdy region świata ma swoje tradycje, historie i inne myślenie...dlatego co kraj to inny obyczaj.
Dom ma być oazą spokoju i ta betonowa trumna dla mnie daje mi większe poczucie bezpieczeństwa...tyle w sprawie betonu. A styropian jako elewacja jest u nas tak popularny bo jest tani.

Kolega NibyNikt trochę zafascynował się modą zachodu i próbuje nas tym zaraźić ale pomylił wątki.

To bardzo dobrze że chcesz się z nami swoją wiedzą podzielić ale nie bierz nas za ślepych i nie otwartych na świat bo niektórzy bujają się po świecie i widzieli co nieco...
A jak już zaistniałeś na forum to nie uciekaj tak szybko tylko podziel się swoją wiedzą i wnioskami konkretnie.
 Spróbuj także coś dać od siebie żeby ten nasz kraj dogonił ten wciąż uciekający zachód...

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## marynata

Drewniane budownictwo na większą skalę to chyba tylko w Skandynawii,ale dyktuje to klimat i dostępność materiału.
Ten styropian to może faktycznie jest kiszka bo tego nawet nie ma gdzie utylizować,ale czym niby mamy ocieplać przy naszym klimacie i obecnych cenach energii?Wełna też droga, nasiąkliwa i nie wiem czy przy każdej technologii uzasadniona?

W takiej Hiszpanii to mają luksus - ocieplać  nie trzeba,spadzistych drogich dachów nie trzeba,pieca śmieciucha też nie,kożucha nie trzeba i od razu ekologiczniej i nikt inwestora nie opieprza,ech.....

----------


## adamfcb

dzis dostalem wycene SSO tego projektu http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekt/U...wej-2-bis.html ok 35tys a za lane skosy 1 ( slownie: JEDEN tysiac) mysle ze niezla oferta :smile:  ekipa z polecenia

----------


## Gosc321_1

Przeglądnąłem ten wątek i chyba nikt nie pisał o takim rozwiązaniu: skosy układane z cegły dziurawki (12,5cm), pomiędzy wzmocnienia żelbet + mała płyta stropu poddasza. Zaobserwowałem, że w taki sposób buduje się prawie 90% domów na Podhalu i to już od dłuższego okresu czasu. W tym układzie na skosach nie ma żelbetu, tylko ceramika.

Dodaję:
Znalazłem jednak wpisy dotyczące skosów z cegły. Z tego co zauważyłem różnica polega przede wszystkim na tym, że skosy murowane nie są "nośne", natomiast na lanych opiera się już konstrukcja dachu. Jak oceniacie warto zastosować taką technologię (mam na myśli skosy murowane + 20 cm styropianu)?

----------


## Carpenter78

Na nie każdych lanych opiera się konstrukcja dachu, chyba że przewidziane i policzone przez odpowiednią osobę.
Moim zdaniem cegła dziurawka robi strop lżejszy i cieplejszy ale za to słabszy. Służy jako wypełnienie aby zaoszczędzić na betonie co dawniej dawało duże oszczędności w materiale i w robociznie (trudności z cementem i ręczne wciąganie betonu).
Dziś beton lejemy pompą a cegły są w cenie betonu i dla mnie układanie cegieł to strata czasu. Układanie akermana już lepiej ale drożej.
Dodam tylko że mam doświadczenie z oba sposobami.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Raźny

W moim regionie, wschodnie Mazowsze, także ostatnimi czasy popularne są żelbetowe skosy. ludzie przekonują się do takich rozwiązań. I dobrze.
Jeden z moich sąsiadów kładł na skosy beton komórkowy 12cm grubości i zalewane betonem żebra.

Ja mam dwie połacie, skosy, zrobione żelbetem 10cm płyta ma grubości, natomiast strop to teriva..Do tego na poddaszu mam dwa słupy żelbetowe, na których opierają się dwa żelbetowe podciągi pod płatwie. Także więźbę mam podparta w dwóch punktach.na murłacie i płatwi. Między skosami a krokwiami mam 30cm styropianu, styropian zaciągnięty klejem. I do tego finalnie 12cm wełny między krokwie. szczelina wentylacyjna 4-5cm.

----------


## Gosc321_1

> W moim regionie, wschodnie Mazowsze, także ostatnimi czasy popularne są żelbetowe skosy. ludzie przekonują się do takich rozwiązań. I dobrze.
> Jeden z moich sąsiadów kładł na skosy beton komórkowy 12cm grubości i zalewane betonem żebra.
> 
> Ja mam dwie połacie, skosy, zrobione żelbetem 10cm płyta ma grubości, natomiast strop to teriva..Do tego na poddaszu mam dwa słupy żelbetowe, na których opierają się dwa żelbetowe podciągi pod płatwie. Także więźbę mam podparta w dwóch punktach.na murłacie i płatwi. Między skosami a krokwiami mam 30cm styropianu, styropian zaciągnięty klejem. I do tego finalnie 12cm wełny między krokwie. szczelina wentylacyjna 4-5cm.


30 cm styropianu + 12 wełny w sumie 42 cm izolacji. Dużo. Szczerze mówiąc ja myślałem o 20 cm styropianu EPS 031.

----------


## fenix2

TO naprawdę będziesz miał b. dużo miejsca pomiędzy skosem a krokwią. Bo np. u mnie weszło max 30cm.

----------


## Gosc321_1

> TO naprawdę będziesz miał b. dużo miejsca pomiędzy skosem a krokwią. Bo np. u mnie weszło max 30cm.


To mnie właśnie zastanawia. Byłem parę dni temu na budowie (jestem na etapie wyboru ekipy budowlanej), gdzie oglądałem murowane skosy i nie było tam tyle miejsca. Na skosie pod krokwie weszło 10 cm styropianu, który przylegał już do krokwi, druga warstwa styropianu musiała już być układana między krokwiami.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## Gosc321_1

No i wszystko jasne. Faktycznie dach miał nawet nie 40 a 45 st.  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> A to dlatego tak może być:
> Kąt stropu lanego to 30stopni żeby łatwiej było wykonać. Kąt dachu to 40 i więcej stopni. Dochodzi podwyższenie od krawędzi budynku przez murłate i wychodzi więcej miejsca.


To troszkę lipa. Ale na dole (przy murłacie) i tak nie będzie tyle miejsca.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## sympatic

Wyliczenia ok dla mnie ok, nie lipa :smile:

----------


## luky007

> Tak zgadza się, jeśli krokwie 18cm, murłata 14cm, zacięcia na krokwi 3cm to na dole przy murłacie wyjdzie około 10cm. A przy innym kącie dachu i stropu, będzie to miejsce się rozszerzało. Jak dal mnie to nie lipa  Łatwiej wykonać lany skos 30 stopni niż 45 stopni. Jedynie w pomieszczeniach pod lanym skosem masz trochę mniej miejsca.


Dla mnie to spora wada. Jesli masz bardziej skomplikowany dach niż dwuspadowy, np koperta, lub wielopołać według mnie nie warto iść w skos betonowy. W dwuspadowym bym robił, w wielospadowym dachu tej przestrzeni odejdzie całkiem sporo choć oczywiście wszystko zależy od projektu, bo różnie to może być rozwiązane (wys. scianki kolankowej). W niektórych domach nawet 1 metr kwadratowy użytkowej powierzchni w pokoju ktory ma np. tylko 10m to całkiem sporo i sprawia inne wrażenie wnętrza, przy wielospadowym dachu dochodzi też większa pracochłoność = wieksza koszta. I jest jeszcze jedna wada (pisze o wadach bo tutaj widze powyżej wszyscy piszą o zaletach  :smile:  ), bardzo dużo w takich betonowych skosach zależy od ekipy co je robi. Ma to tę wade że o ile stawianie stropu, ścianek nasza ekipa robila setki razy i robi z zamknietymi oczami, może sie oczywiście zdarzyć że na naszym konkretnym dachu i skosach betonowych bedzie sie "uczyć" bo projekt projektowi nie równy.

pozdrawiam

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## Gosc321_1

Wrócę do ocieplenia skosu, ponieważ jedna rzecz mnie zastanawia. Jeżeli skos będzie murowany z cegły dziurawki 12, to współczynnik przenikania ciepła, zakładając że użyję styropianu grafitowego (lambda 031) o grubości 20 cm wynosi 0,19  W/m2/K . Dokładając do tego jeszcze warstwę wełny zysk cieplny przy takiej już wartości będzie minimalny. Dobrze myślę? 
Poza tym szczerze mówiąc zauważyłem, że wszyscy dostają kręćka na punkcie izolacji ścian, stropów i poddasza, dokładają ile się da, a potem częstokroć kupują najtańsze okna w promocji, z szybą K 1,1 i najsłabszą ramą mając finalnie na metrze takiego okna współczynnik zbliżający się do 2,0! Nie lepiej przeznaczyć pieniądze z tej wełny na zakup lepszych do okien?

----------


## fenix2

NIe wiem po co ta wełen, co ona daje??? 
Ja dałem 25-30cm styro na to siatka i jest git.

----------


## adamfcb

ile wiecej placiliscie za zrobienie lanych skosow?? chodzi mi o koszt robocizny ekipy?

----------


## Gosc321_1

Ekipa, która najprawdopodobniej będzie stawiać mi dom na wiosnę 2013r. zrobienie skosów wyceniła mi na 7.000 zł. W tej cenie jest wymurowanie skosów (mój będzie murowany z cegły), wykonanie stropu na poddaszu + ocieplenie skosów - styropian z siatką i zaciągnięty klejem.  Powierzchnia samych skosów ok.70 m2

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## pawelTSA

Witam. Ja zapłaciłem 6 tyś (wrzesień 2012). Dwa tygodnie roboty od rana do wieczora. Do kosztu materiałów  należy doliczyć deski których idzie bardzo dożo.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## fenix2

> Mam pytanie, ....


Jak coś się dostanie pod dachówką to spłynie po membranie. Nie kombinuj tylko daj.

----------


## Carpenter78

Miałem nie dawać ale dałem i tak powinno być.
W razie przecieku lub nawiania śniegu zawsze coś pomoże. Dałem nieprzepuszczalną bo wentyluję z dwóch stron folii.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## kosman

Witam
Jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany adaptacją więźby na skosy żelbetowe to proszę o kontakt:
[email protected]
Jestem konstruktorem z uprawnieniami bez ograniczeń i zapewniam doradztwo w tym temacie.

----------


## tenobcy

Witam, pozwolę sobie odświeżyć temat.

Też będę miał wylewano-murowane skosy /jakaś cegła, zbrojenie, na to beton/. 
Na dach kupiona już dachówka ceramiczna. Razem z nią folia Delta Vent XS 180g/m. 
Ocieplenie skosów wełną lub... po lekturze tego tematu - styropianem.

*Pytanie: jak to ocieplić/zaizolować? Co najpierw, co potem itd.*
Czytałem cały wątek, ale ktoś pisze o malowaniu skosów dysperbitem, inny o tym nie pisze, a ja jestem humanistą i nie bardzo orientuję się w budownictwie.

Zatem, poczynając od dołu:
1. 'betonowo-murowane' skosy,
2. .....................
3. ..........................

Przepraszam za kretyńskie pytanie, ale jak wspomniałem, znam się na tym jak kura na pieprzu, a nie chciałbym, aby któryś z wykonawców wcisnął mi kit.
Dzięki za konkretne odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

Folia przepuszczalna to nieporozumienie. Styropian ,siatka , klej. Żeby nie dopuścić do dyfuzji pary z pomieszczeń , trzeba zrobić barierę dla niej na suficie np. odpowiednie farby. Dysperbit czy inne mazidło na betonie też niepotrzebny. Jan.

----------


## Carpenter78

Mam tak;

-skosy betonowe
-15 cm styropianu (na poziomej powierzchni 25 cm)
-klej z siatką
-krokwie 20 cm
-wełna 10 cm między krokwiami

Widziałem jak dają też folię na beton pod styropian. Wg. mnie chyba to tylko aby nie zamakało w razie przecieku dachu, zakładając że punkt rosy nigdy nie wystąpi na styku betonu i styropianu.
Powinniśmy traktować tę część konstrukcji jak ścianę dwuwarstwową.

Janie, 
Dyfuzji pary możemy się obawiać w przypadku płyt k-g i wełny nad nimi położonej. Wiadomo, że zawilgocenie wełny grzebie jej zalety i funkcje.
Beton jest trochę szczelniejszy, ale powinien oddychać bo nad nim jest ułożony nieprzepuszczalny styropian.
Myślę, że nie powinniśmy go zamykać szczelnie od góry i od dołu. To, tak na moje zezowate oko.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## tenobcy

> Mam tak;
> 
> -skosy betonowe
> -15 cm styropianu (na poziomej powierzchni 25 cm)
> -klej z siatką
> -krokwie 20 cm
> -wełna 10 cm między krokwiami /.../


I na to jakaś nieprzepuszczalna folia? Tak wnioskuję z poprzednich Twoich postów.
A membrana, o której pisałem, czyli Delta Vent XS 180g/m potrzebna mi będzie czy nie?

@Mis*n, @Carpenter78, dzięki za podjęcie tematu.

----------


## Carpenter78

Tak, mam nieprzepuszczalną folię średniej klasy i wentyluję obie jej strony.
Możesz zastosować przepuszczalną, to dodatkowe zabezpieczenie pokrycia dachowego.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## tenobcy

To znowu ja  :smile: 
Chciałbym docieplić 'trumnę' styropianem + wylewka, żeby stryszek służył jako graciarnia i można było po nim chodzić bez obawy.. 
Na skosach mam wełnę. Dach przykryty dachówką ceramiczną.
Pytanie, jak połączyć warstę wełny ze styropianem, żeby zachować ciągłość izolacji termicznej?
Czy moje kombinacje zamieszczone na rysunku są do przyjęcia?



Kolejne pytanie: czy dawać pod styropian jakąś folię? Jeśli tak, to jaką?

Dzięki za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## Carpenter78

Wypełnij czym chcesz, czym łatwiej (styro,wełną, nawet perlitem...)

Ja mam styro 15cm na skosach, które dochodzi do styro na cz. poziomej (25cm). Na styropianie na skosach mam jeszcze 10 cm wełny. Pod spodem nie mam żadnej folii ale jak kiedyś wspomniałem niektórzy dają, budowlaną.

Aha, na poziomym też mam  wylewkę 5 cm, jeśli jakaś graciarnia na stryszku to na wylewce.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## przybyl

Witam miłośników mieszkania w trumnach : )
Orkan który nas ostatnio nawiedził ( wcale nie taki znowu silny) dał mi trochę do myślenia, w okolicy odleciało sobie kilka dachów, i zastanawiam się co by tu zrobić żeby mój przyszły dom przed takimi niespodziankami uchronić.  Obecnie mieszkam w domu piętrowym gdzie nad piętrem mam drugi strop ( trzeci jeżeli liczyć z piwnicą), i nawet w czasie największych wichur mogę spać spokojny o to że mi sufit z nad głowy nie odleci, budując swój dom nie chciałbym się pozbywać tego komfortu psychicznego. 
Spodobał mi się wiec idea skośnie skorupy żelbetowej pod więźbą, większość z was pisze jednak o skorupie grubości 10 cm – czyli w praktyce samonośnej, ale nie zdolnej do przenoszenia większych obciążeń,  a czy nie dało by się zwiększyć trochę tej grubości, powiedzmy do 15-18 cm i pławie bezpośrednio do tego skośnego stropu przymocować płatwie. 
Chodzi mi po głowie projekt podobny do,  http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Nikko/ czyli ze ścianą kolankową o wysokość 2 metrów i małym skosie dachu,  i tak sie zastanawiam jak by sprawiła się taka skorupa, tyle że o grubość tych 18 cm jako taki prawie strop ze lekko skośnymi bokami, w budynku o tym układzie ?    Może by tak w celu uzyskania płaskiej i równej powierzchni zamówić prefabrykowane płyty na te skosy z wystającymi u góry i dołu elementami zbrojenia, ułożyć je na wcześniej przygotowanych miejscach następnie dół powiązać i zalać z wieńcem a górę powiewać i zalać z elementem płaskiego stropu pomiędzy skosami ?

----------


## bracki88

> Witam miłośników mieszkania w trumnach : )
> Orkan który nas ostatnio nawiedził ( wcale nie taki znowu silny) dał mi trochę do myślenia, w okolicy odleciało sobie kilka dachów, i zastanawiam się co by tu zrobić żeby mój przyszły dom przed takimi niespodziankami uchronić.  Obecnie mieszkam w domu piętrowym gdzie nad piętrem mam drugi strop ( trzeci jeżeli liczyć z piwnicą), i nawet w czasie największych wichur mogę spać spokojny o to że mi sufit z nad głowy nie odleci, budując swój dom nie chciałbym się pozbywać tego komfortu psychicznego. 
> Spodobał mi się wiec idea skośnie skorupy żelbetowej pod więźbą, większość z was pisze jednak o skorupie grubości 10 cm – czyli w praktyce samonośnej, ale nie zdolnej do przenoszenia większych obciążeń,  a czy nie dało by się zwiększyć trochę tej grubości, powiedzmy do 15-18 cm i pławie bezpośrednio do tego skośnego stropu przymocować płatwie. 
> Chodzi mi po głowie projekt podobny do,  http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Nikko/ czyli ze ścianą kolankową o wysokość 2 metrów i małym skosie dachu,  i tak sie zastanawiam jak by sprawiła się taka skorupa, tyle że o grubość tych 18 cm jako taki prawie strop ze lekko skośnymi bokami, w budynku o tym układzie ?    Może by tak w celu uzyskania płaskiej i równej powierzchni zamówić prefabrykowane płyty na te skosy z wystającymi u góry i dołu elementami zbrojenia, ułożyć je na wcześniej przygotowanych miejscach następnie dół powiązać i zalać z wieńcem a górę powiewać i zalać z elementem płaskiego stropu pomiędzy skosami ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp8hvyjZWHs  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## przybyl

Kolego bracki88 na szczęście nie jestem inżynierem  :big tongue:   I z tego co pamiętam z dzieciństwa z Looney Tunes, dopóki nie przeczytam w jakieś mądrej książce o istnieniu grawitacji to nie muszę się do niej stosować ;D

No dobra koniec żartów, moje pytanie wynika z faktu iż warunki zabudowy jakie będą mnie najprawdopodobniej obowiązywać ( wczoraj dostałem pismo z urzędu że przedłużają sobie termin na wydanie warunków o dwa miesiące, bo tak .... wrrrrrr......  ), nie pozwolą mi na postawienie domu z pełnym pietrem a jedynie z poddaszem użytkowym. A ja nie chce się pozbywać betonowego stropu znad głowy. Więc kombinuje co by tu zrobić, potem będę tematem męczyć jakiegoś projektanta ale na razie mam jedynie Was szanowni forumowicze : )

----------


## fenix2

> ...
> Spodobał mi się wiec idea skośnie skorupy żelbetowej pod więźbą, większość z was pisze jednak o skorupie grubości 10 cm – czyli w praktyce samonośnej, ale nie zdolnej do przenoszenia większych obciążeń,  a czy nie dało by się zwiększyć trochę tej grubości, powiedzmy do 15-18 cm i pławie bezpośrednio do tego skośnego stropu przymocować płatwie. 
> ...; ?


Witaj,

Ja mam skosy żelbetowe ~10cm i strop a na tym bezpośrednio leżą płatwie. Ze stropu wypuściłem gwintowane pręty które mocują płatew identycznie jak na murłacie.

----------


## przybyl

Witam kolego
Skoro się przyznałeś że posiadasz tego typu rozwiązanie to miałbym kilka pytań : )
Czy użyłeś normalnej więźby czy też była ona w jakiś specjalny sposób przystosowana do tego typu montażu? ( inne proporcje belek, Inn rozstaw ? ) ? 
Jak przymocowałeś płatwie do betonu żeby były równo (  i w efekcie nie krzywiło pokrycia dachu ), czytając wątek można dojść do wniosku że skorupa lana po skosie nie jest zbyt równa ? Zastosowałeś jakieś dystanse wyrównujące ? 
Czy Twoja skorupa „wypłaszacz” się u góry, a jeżeli tak to czy więźba powyżej wywłaszczenia jest w jakiś sposób powiązana ze skorupą ? 
Jak rozwiązałeś kwestie ocieplenia poddasza ?
Czy nie obawiałeś się że skorupa nie uniesie ciężaru dachu, wiem że więźba sama w sobie przenosi obciążenia, ale  ~10 cm to nie za wiele ?
Czy miałeś takie rozwiązanie pierwotnie w projekcie czy było to przeprojektowana później ( i jak sobie poradził  z tym problemem projektant ? )\

Przeprasza że tak zarzucam pytaniami : D

----------


## Carpenter78

Wszystko jest proste jak się podejdzie do tego z rozsądkiem.
Możesz postawić dach na stropie tkz "trumnie" bez problemu.
Warunkiem jest wykonanie podciągów i belek w miejscach podparcia dachu, tj. płatwi, stolca, słupów...
Obliczy Ci to osoba uprawniona oczywiście...
Jeżeli chcesz kłaść krokwie bezpośrednio na żelbecie musi być on odpowiednio mocny (czytaj zaprojektowany).
Ale wez pod uwagę że najlepiej zaizolować taki strop na betonie pod krokwiami w sposób ciągły a tak pakujesz się w wycinanki i jesteś ograniczony do ilości izolacji wysokością krokwi.

Sam mam kilka podciągów dla wzmocnienia konstrukcji na których mógłbym "coś" postawić ale i tak konstrukcje dachu wykonałem zgodnie z projektem i nie jest podparty na płycie.
Kilka zdjęć, może coś podpatrzysz sobie.









W miejscach płatwi pośrednich mam wyprowadzone pręty gwintowane aby je zamocować ale tylko po to aby mi dach nie "odfrunął".


Pozdrawiam!

----------


## przybyl

Dziekuje kolego za wyjaśnienia, trochę mi się rozjaśniło w głowie.
 Ale jeszcze mam troche pytań głównie w kwiesti ocieplenia ( ale to wieczorem napisze bo narazie brak czasu ).

Trafiłem też na dzienik budowy w którym jest ładnie ukazany strop nad podaszem, myśle że mniej wiecej o coś takiego mi chodzi:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9B%C4%87/page3

----------


## przybyl

Jest chwila czasu wiec pisze : )

Jak rozwiązać kwestie mostków termicznych przy murłatach, i płatwich? 
W związku z tym że planuje użycie balachodachówki, wydaje mi się że nie mogę do ocieplenia skorupy użyć tylko styropianu, gdyż istnieje ryzyko przegrzania go. Oznacza to że muszę zrobić ocieplenie albo w całości z wełny, albo częściowo ze styro o częściowo  z wełny i tu pojawia się problem ocieplania dopiero po położeniu pokrycia, ocieplając przed położeniem pokrycia ryzykuje że zamoczę wełnę, a po położeniu pokrycia może to być potwornie trudne.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam kolego
> Skoro się przyznałeś że posiadasz tego typu rozwiązanie to miałbym kilka pytań : )
> Czy użyłeś normalnej więźby czy też była ona w jakiś specjalny sposób przystosowana do tego typu montażu? ( inne proporcje belek, Inn rozstaw ? ) ? 
> Jak przymocowałeś płatwie do betonu żeby były równo (  i w efekcie nie krzywiło pokrycia dachu ), czytając wątek można dojść do wniosku że skorupa lana po skosie nie jest zbyt równa ? Zastosowałeś jakieś dystanse wyrównujące ? 
> Czy Twoja skorupa „wypłaszacz” się u góry, a jeżeli tak to czy więźba powyżej wywłaszczenia jest w jakiś sposób powiązana ze skorupą ? 
> Jak rozwiązałeś kwestie ocieplenia poddasza ?
> Czy nie obawiałeś się że skorupa nie uniesie ciężaru dachu, wiem że więźba sama w sobie przenosi obciążenia, ale  ~10 cm to nie za wiele ?
> Czy miałeś takie rozwiązanie pierwotnie w projekcie czy było to przeprojektowana później ( i jak sobie poradził  z tym problemem projektant ? )\
> 
> Przeprasza że tak zarzucam pytaniami : D


Więźba została normalna nic nie trzeba było przeprojektowywać. 
Płatwie leżą na na poziomej części skorupy więc ona jest mniej więcej równa, resztę poziomują dekarze. 
"Czy Twoja skorupa „wypłaszacz” się u góry, a jeżeli tak to czy więźba  powyżej wywłaszczenia jest w jakiś sposób powiązana ze skorupą ?"
NIe rozumiem pytania.
Skorupa się nie zarwie ponieważ spoczywa na 2 podciągach biegnących przez całą szerokość domu, a podciągi podparte są 4 słupami żelbetowymi schowanymi w ścianach. 
NIe było lanych skosów w projekcie mam doprojektowane. Zdięcia i opisy sa w moim dzienniku budowy. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...7599-Pionierzy

Opis ocieplenie masz w tym wątku.

----------


## przybyl

Przeczytałem cały dziennik, bardzo ładny domek, : ) Na jakim etapie obecnie jesteście ?  ( trochę Ci zazdroszczę piwnic, bo bym chciał, ale w naszych warunkach gruntowych to byłby czysty koszmarek )

Z tym wypłaszczeniem to chodziło mi właśnie o to czy jest ta pozioma cześć na górze : ) Pytanie trochę mi kulawe wyszło : / 

Czy ten stryszek nad stropem masz w jakiś sposób izolowany od strony dachu ?

----------


## fenix2

Strych nie jest niczym odizolowany przynajmniej na razie nic takiego nie planuje. Zresztą chyba nie ma sensu. Obecnie jestem na etapie tynków.

----------


## przybyl

To życzę szybki postępów : )  I bliskiego zamieszkania. 

Czy któryś z forumowiczy, będących posiadaczami własnej trumny nad głową, próbował liczyć o ile drożej trumienka wychodzi od powszechnie stosowanego rozwiazania tz. foli wełny, karto gipsu ?

----------


## fenix2

> To życzę szybki postępów : )  I bliskiego zamieszkania. 
> 
> Czy któryś z forumowiczy, będących posiadaczami własnej trumny nad głową, próbował liczyć o ile drożej trumienka wychodzi od powszechnie stosowanego rozwiazania tz. foli wełny, karto gipsu ?


Koszt takiej "trumny" jest praktycznie identyczny jak zwykłego stropu żelbetowego. Może trochę więcej pracy przy szalowaniu.

----------


## adams_m

Witam
Odkopuję temat.
Jestem w trakcie oczekiwania pozwolenia na budowę ale jak to w życiu bywa nasunęło mi się kilka zmian, które chce w projekcie zmienić:
1. Postanowiłem zrobić betonowe skosy - powiedzcie mi czy taka zmiana wymaga nowego pozwolenia na budowę? Chodzi mi o to czy zmieniając skosy na betonowe zmieni się wysokość całkowita budynku = nowe pozwolenie czy jest to zmiana nieistotna.
2. W projekcie mam ściany ceramika 25cm ale ja chce budować z silikatów 18 cm i teraz mój kolejny problem mój budowlaniec (który nigdy skosów lanych nie robił) zastanawia się nad posadowieniem dachu na tak wąskiej ścianie chodzi dokładnie o murłatę, która z tego co pamiętam ma 16cm a więc zostają 2 cm "luzu" czy to się tak da (nie wiem dokładnie co miał na myśli ale może wy wiecie o co chodzi dokładnie). Czy może z tego względu jednak konieczne będzie zrobienie ściany o gr 24cm.
3. Kolejny problem jaki mi przedstawił mój budowlaniec to okna dachowe jak zrobić otwory aby później trafić z dachówką idealnie bo przy normalnym dachu to sobie to jakoś obliczają poprzez odpowiedni rozstaw łat bo płytki na długości nie można przyciąć jak to zrobić.
Mam nadzieję, że napisałem w miarę zrozumiale dla fachowców bo ja jestem na etapie uczenia się :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam i liczę na odpowiedź.

----------


## hektor80

ad. Radzę poszukać majstra co już w życiu kilka "bunkrów" wykonał....Właściwe wykonanie tego typu skosów jest konieczne. Zmianę typu skosów wykonuje się poprzez odpowiedni wpis w dzienniku budowy przez kierownika. Przynajmniej u mnie tak było. Ale mój kierownika bardzo dobrze znał mojego majstra i miał o nim bardzo dobre zdanie. Tak w zasadzie to mój majster wszystkim poleca właśnie takie wykonanie skosów. 

ad. co do grubości muru, to niech się wypowie kierownik, ale moim zdaniem 19cm to troche mało jak na te wszystkie betonowe stropy. Zrób 24 i będziesz miał spokojną głowę. Ja mam maxa 29 cm, ale to przesada. Teraz dałbym cieńszy....

ad. Co do otworów pod okna. Ja w momencie szalowania skosów, zaprosiłem na budowę dekarzy i oni się dogadali co do wymiarów otworu. Też tak zrób...

----------


## Carpenter78

Radzę to co pisze Hektor80!

Otwory na okna w pionie jak najwięcej aby było miejsce na prawidłowe obrobienie wewnątrz. Dachówkę można dociąć jak potrzeba.

Jak coś to pytaj!

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Piotrek2657

Dzień dobry. Mam pytanie do osób, które ocieplały swoja trumnę. Otóż chce położyć na betonowe skosy 2 razy po 8 cm na przekładkę styropian grafitowy. I tutaj moje pytanie - czy trzeba go kleić do betonu? Czy dawać klej pomiędzy 2 warstwy styropianu? Wiem napewno że na wierzch idzie klej z siatką a z resztą mam mały mętlik w głowie bo słyszałem już różne opinie na ten temat. Proszę o poradę. Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Rafal.

Nie wiem jak inni ale ja na żelbet 12cm dawałem na przekładkę 2 razy po10cm styropianu grafitowego.Pierwsza warstwę kleiłem na zaprawę do styropianu, a drugą kładłem bez kleju, wypełniałem tylko pianą szczeliny między płytami jeżeli takowe były, na to siatka i klej. W moim przypadku obydwie warstwy zmieściły się pod krokwiami. Pamiętaj że ten beton nie idealnie prosty tak jak ściana i na klej z puszki tego raczej nie przykleisz. Jak sobie przypomnę to docieplanie to słabo mi się robi ile to było roboty. Ja mam dach kopertowy z 5 oknami dachowymi i  4 lukarnami.

----------


## hektor80

Skoro bedziesz dawal na wierzch klej i siatke to bezwzglednie klej do stropu bo niby co docisnie ten styropian?. 
Ja pomimo ze robilem wylewke na styro,  to i tak kleilem stytopian do skosów. Druga warstwe rowniez kleilem. Nie wierzylem fachofcom co mowili "panie, beton dociśnie a jak nie to ja kolanem docisne ...."

Jak chcesz miec pewnosc dobrze ocieplonego stropu to trzeba przykleic.. mi zeszlo prawie 2 tygodnie  :smile:

----------


## Piotrek2657

Witam i dziękuję za zainteresowanie i pomoc. U mnie jest dach dwuspadowy z 5 oknami dachowymi. 16 cm styropianu mieści się pod krokwy i majster mówił, że nie ma potrzeby klejenia styropianu bo od dołu będzie dociśnięty do murłaty a potem będzie się opierał jeden na drugim, jedynie nad oknami trzeba przykleić bo nie będzie miał podparcia. Nie wiem czy jego tok rozumowania jest do końca słuszny...

----------


## fenix2

Ja na skosach kleiłem na piankę 2 warstwy druga również. Na Stropie nie kleiłem bo po co.

----------


## kemot_p

Witam, również dołączam do grona miłośników mieszkania w "trumnie" :smile: 
Do lanych skosów przekonała mnie większa masa akumulacyjna budynku, lepsza wiatroszczelność i izolacja (celuję w dom raczej energooszczędny), oraz zabezpieczenie się przed coraz bardziej w ostatnich latach kapryśną pogodą. Chciałbym zapytać o kilka spraw, które dla laika są ważne. O ile zmniejszy się ścianka kolankowa w sosunku do zabudowy z k-g. Czy ktoś z Was dysponuje jakimiś rysunkami z przekrojem takiego stropu i rysunkiem połączenia lanego skosu z wieńcem na ścianie kolankowej? Niby sobie to jakoś wyobrażam, ale nie do końca. Jak jest przymocowana murłata? Wymyśliłem sobie, że zachowująć ciągłość opieplenia chciałbym dać ok. 20 cm styropianu na skosy i jeszcze 15 między krokwie. W takim rozwiązaniu krokwie nie leżą na skosach, tylko są w powietrzu - taka koncepcja jest ok?

P.S.
@hektor80
Usunąłem posty, żeby nie śmiecić w wątku o podłogówce.

----------


## hektor80

> @hektor80
> Usunąłem posty, żeby nie śmiecić w wątku o podłogówce.


 :smile: 

Co do wysokości ścianek kolankowych. Wydaje mi się że nic się nie zmniejszy. Po prostu robisz taką jaka ma być. Ale przez to zwiększy się wysokość budynku. Murłata przymocowana jest za pomocą prętów do wieńca. Krokwie opierają się na dole na murłacie a wyżej na płatwi pośredniej (stolcu)...

----------


## kemot_p

Na zdjęciu nr 1 zbrojenie skosu łączy się ze zbrojeniem wieńca? Dobrze to widzę?
Murłatę podniosłeś, żeby się ocieplenia więcej zmieściło? Jaką masz grubość tego stropu na zdjęciach?
A te podpory pod płatwią to one się opierają tylko na stropie, czy pod spodem (pod stropem) jest jakiś słup/ścianka?

----------


## hektor80

> Na zdjęciu nr 1 zbrojenie skosu łączy się ze zbrojeniem wieńca? Dobrze to widzę?
> Murłatę podniosłeś, żeby się ocieplenia więcej zmieściło? Jaką masz grubość tego stropu na zdjęciach?
> A te podpory pod płatwią to one się opierają tylko na stropie, czy pod spodem (pod stropem) jest jakiś słup/ścianka?


Tak, zbrojenie skosu jest połączone ze zbrojeniem wieńca. To właśnie tworzy tą stabilną kapsułę. Gdybym nie podnosił murłaty to weszło by tylko ok 15-17cm styro. Podniosłem o 8cm. Miejsca się zrobiło na 30cm ale niestety dałem tylko 22cm  :mad: ....(Teraz będę musiał to uzupełnić albo granulatem styropianowym albo ekofibrem). Później na to poszła szlichta ok 4cm grubości coby żaden gryzoń tam się nie dostał. 
Skosy są ok 8cm grubości. Strop płaski ok 10cm. Podpory opierają się tylko na stropie. Pod stropem są oczywiście ścianki...  :smile:

----------


## adams_m

Witam
Będę miał wylewane betonowe skosy, które następnie ocielę 20cm styropianu mam tylko jeden dylemat ponieważ chcę zastosować blacho dachówkę zastanawiam się tylko czy pod wpływem wysokich temperatur w lecie z czasem nic temu styropianowi się nie stanie? Utleni się czy w jakiś inny sposób ulegnie uszkodzeniu? Od tego zależy czy pójdę w blachę czy jednak dachówkę.

----------


## hektor80

> Witam
> Będę miał wylewane betonowe skosy, które następnie ocielę 20cm styropianu mam tylko jeden dylemat ponieważ chcę zastosować blacho dachówkę zastanawiam się tylko czy pod wpływem wysokich temperatur w lecie z czasem nic temu styropianowi się nie stanie? Utleni się czy w jakiś inny sposób ulegnie uszkodzeniu? Od tego zależy czy pójdę w blachę czy jednak dachówkę.


Pytanie czym zabezpieczysz ten styropian. Klejem i siatką czy szlichtą betonową... Jeżeli to pierwsze to faktycznie może być problem z temperaturami. Ja mam wylaną posadzkę na skosach ale również mam dachówkę...

----------


## adams_m

całość klej i siatka a na stryszku  dodatkowo wylewka.

----------


## greatbuilder

> Pytanie czym zabezpieczysz ten styropian. Klejem i siatką czy szlichtą betonową... Jeżeli to pierwsze to faktycznie może być problem z temperaturami. Ja mam wylaną posadzkę na skosach ale również mam dachówkę...


Dla uściślenia chciałem zapytać czy masz wylane coś w rodzaju wylewki na skosie?

Wszystko się u Ciebie mieści pod krokwiami? A jeśli tak, to co masz w przestrzenich między krokwiami?

A przy okazji, zapytam jeszcze o to podniesienie płatwi pośredniej. W jaki sposób jest to przytwierdzone do betonu, czy tylko sobie na nim leży?

----------


## hektor80

> Dla uściślenia chciałem zapytać czy masz wylane coś w rodzaju wylewki na skosie?
> 
> Wszystko się u Ciebie mieści pod krokwiami? A jeśli tak, to co masz w przestrzenich między krokwiami?
> 
> A przy okazji, zapytam jeszcze o to podniesienie płatwi pośredniej. W jaki sposób jest to przytwierdzone do betonu, czy tylko sobie na nim leży?


Tak, mam wylewkę. Podniosłem murłatę żeby bez problemu zmieścić tam styropian + tą wylewkę.... Ta płatewka pośrednia nie jest przytwierdzona do betonu....

----------


## greatbuilder

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Ja jestem właśnie w trakcie szalowania pod te skosy. Też miałem problem żeby nachylenie krokwi było takie samo jak nachylenie tego betonowego skosu. Poszedłem troche inną droga. Zamiast podwyższenia płatwii pośredniej, obniżyłem murłatę. Mam przez to mniejsza przestrzeń między betonem a krokwią, ale ja i tak mam wysokie krokwie (18cm). Wychodzi mi około 9cm między krokwią i betonem, zatem ponad 20cm ocieplenia mi wejdzie, część pod krokwie a część między. Zostanie jeszcze kilka cm na szczelinę wentylacyjną.

Tak to mniej więcej wygląda na koncepcyjnym rysunku:

----------


## hektor80

> Dzięki za odpowiedź.
> 
> Ja jestem właśnie w trakcie szalowania pod te skosy. Też miałem problem żeby nachylenie krokwi było takie samo jak nachylenie tego betonowego skosu. Poszedłem troche inną droga. Zamiast podwyższenia płatwii pośredniej, obniżyłem murłatę. Mam przez to mniejsza przestrzeń między betonem a krokwią, ale ja i tak mam wysokie krokwie (18cm). Wychodzi mi około 9cm między krokwią i betonem, zatem ponad 20cm ocieplenia mi wejdzie, część pod krokwie a część między. Zostanie jeszcze kilka cm na szczelinę wentylacyjną.
> 
> Tak to mniej więcej wygląda na koncepcyjnym rysunku:


Na styropian dajesz klej czy wylewke?

----------


## greatbuilder

Póki co, jest plan dać na skosach klej wzmocniony siatką. Na części poziomej będzie wylewka, bo w przyszłości chciałbym zagospodarować ten stryszek nad poddaszem.

----------


## katarzynkaHK07

Witam. Też planuję betonowe skosy i zastanawiam się czy nie można byłoby ich ocieplić pianą otwarto-komórkową? Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## fenix2

> Witam. Też planuję betonowe skosy i zastanawiam się czy nie można byłoby ich ocieplić pianą otwarto-komórkową? Co o tym myślicie?


Można pianą. A dlaczego nie zamknięto-komorową?

----------


## katarzynkaHK07

Sama nie wiem, może to już za duży ciężar przy betonowych skosach, deskowaniu i dachówce?  .  :roll eyes:

----------


## Norbi_

Jakie będą różnice miedzy zastosowaniem piany zamknięto-komórkowej a otwart na lanych skosach?
Piana ZK zatrzyma parę wodną a piana OK powinna umożliwić swobodny jej przepływ?

----------


## dziku80

I ja dołączyłem do fanów trumny. Jestem po ich wylaniu i mam już więźbę.  Pomiędzy skosem a krokwią mam ok 15-18 cm przestrzeni. Krokwie 7x18cm. Pasuje to teraz ocieplić. Marzy mi się 15cm styropianu na skos i 10-15 pomiędzy krokwie, ale tu się pojawiają "ale". Majster, który mi to wszystko robi dałby styropian na skosy, ale pomiędzy krokwie watę... Czy krokwią, które powyżej styropianu będą wystawać ok 3-5 cm (a reszta w styro) coś grozi? Jak wiadomo więźba jest świeża, mokra z sama z siebie a i jeszcze ostatnio nic tylko leje więc dodatkowo ją zmoczyło. Czy to nie zapleśnieje? Nie będzie później gnić? Styropianu idealnie się nie dotnie, trzeba przy krokwiach "objechać" pianką... Teoretycznie robi się to bardzo szczelne. Do tego jak się na styropian da siatkę i klej to ona tez będzie się stykać z krokwiami... A więźba pracuje, czy to nie popęka? Dodatkowo jak dobrze ocieplić murłatę? Też styropianem? Ktoś z Was już tak ocieplał i może podzielić się doświadczeniami?

----------


## Jan P.

A po co siatka i klej ? Jan

----------


## hektor80

daj styropian między krokwie. nic sie nie stanie...jeżeli drzewo jest świeże to wełna będzie mokra.co do murłaty, to ociepl ją przed dachem. potem będzie problem z dokładnym ociepleniem

----------


## hektor80

siatka klej, jak najbardziej... styropian zabezpieczyć trzeba.... ja mam wylewkę...

----------


## dziku80

> A po co siatka i klej ? Jan


A nie? Styropian się nie utlenia? Może nie opisałem całości... Nie będę deskował dachu... A przynajmniej na razie nie zamierzam (koszt).

Jakoś nie daje mi spokoju wilgoć w krokwiach i murłacie (może niepotrzebnie). Z drugiej strony nie wierzę, że wata sama z siebie też nie "naciągnie" wilgoci i po pewnym czasie "sflaczeje"...

----------


## Jan P.

> A nie? Styropian się nie utlenia? Może nie opisałem całości... Nie będę deskował dachu... A przynajmniej na razie nie zamierzam (koszt).
> 
> Jakoś nie daje mi spokoju wilgoć w krokwiach i murłacie (może niepotrzebnie). Z drugiej strony nie wierzę, że wata sama z siebie też nie "naciągnie" wilgoci i po pewnym czasie "sflaczeje"...


To wystarczy pomalować.

----------


## BigSack

Jesteś osobą o dużym poczuciu humoru, ale w Twojej prowokacyjnej wypowiedzi jest dużo racji. Pytanie główne brzmi: Czy projektant Twojego domu przewidział zastosowanie mechanicznego systemu wentylacyjnego. Klasyczny, grawitacyjny system wentylacyjny przy wykonaniu ścian i stropów dobrze izolowanych oraz zastosowanie okien o współczynniku K0,7 spowoduje, że nie będziesz miał czym oddychać. Miłych przemyśleń.

----------


## pstawik

> Co do wysokości ścianek kolankowych. Wydaje mi się że nic się nie zmniejszy. Po prostu robisz taką jaka ma być. Ale przez to zwiększy się wysokość budynku. Murłata przymocowana jest za pomocą prętów do wieńca. Krokwie opierają się na dole na murłacie a wyżej na płatwi pośredniej (stolcu)...
> Załącznik 343770
> Załącznik 343771
> Załącznik 343772
> Załącznik 343773


*Hektor80*, czy mógłbyś zamieścić zdjęcia z etapu już po ociepleniu? Ewentualnie z czasu kiedy kładłes styropian? Chciałbym zobaczyć jak to się "upychało" między więźbę.

----------


## ezg2014

Wytłumaczcie mi jaki jest sens robienia betonowych skosów? Nie lepiej zrobić pełne piętro? Będzie wygodniej a cenowo to samo. Nie mówiąc już o problemach z ociepleniem skosów betonowych, bo to rzadkie i niestandardowe. Jedyne wytłumaczenie to MPZP, który zakazuje domów piętrowych.

----------


## hektor80

No i sobie sam odpowiedziałeś....




> . Jedyne wytłumaczenie to MPZP, który zakazuje domów piętrowych.

----------


## hektor80

> *Hektor80*, czy mógłbyś zamieścić zdjęcia z etapu już po ociepleniu? Ewentualnie z czasu kiedy kładłes styropian? Chciałbym zobaczyć jak to się "upychało" między więźbę.


Kilka zdjęć..mam ich niestety mało...

----------


## Kemotxb

> Wytłumaczcie mi jaki jest sens robienia betonowych skosów? Nie lepiej zrobić pełne piętro? Będzie wygodniej a cenowo to samo. Nie mówiąc już o problemach z ociepleniem skosów betonowych, bo to rzadkie i niestandardowe. Jedyne wytłumaczenie to MPZP, który zakazuje domów piętrowych.


No to weź wytłumacz czemu robić lekką zabudowę na poddaszu (KG, wełna zamiast monolitu) ? skoro też można zrobić pełne piętro. Pełne piętro podnosi cały budynek, pod dachem masz kawał strychu, bardziej skomplikowaną więźbę. wcale nie jest taniej, taniej by było gdyby dach mieć płaski, z papą, ale mało który MPZP (WZ) na to pozwala. Pełne piętro wymusza dodatkowe okna, wydłuża kominy, wzrasta koszt elewacji itd.

----------


## pstawik

> Kilka zdjęć..mam ich niestety mało...


Pierwszą warstwę kleiłeś klejem z puchy do skosów? Potem warstwy między sobą też sklejałeś? Co Cię przekonało do zrobienia wylewki na styro zamiast klej + siatka? Gdybyś miał ocieplać między krokwiami, to jakbyś to zrobił? Tak jak masz teraz i na to wylewka, potem znowu styro między krokwie i co na ten styro? A co między styro i krokwie? 
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź na tyle pytań  :wink:

----------


## ezg2014

Czy można zamiast styropianu do ocieplenia betonowych skosów i stropu użyć pianki?

----------


## hektor80

> Czy można zamiast styropianu do ocieplenia betonowych skosów i stropu użyć pianki?


pewnie że można.. szybciej i pewniej

----------

